

ūñįčødįńg - pyrotechnick
https://github.com/feisty/unicoding

======
richo
I'm confused, is this intended as the next zen coding, or do you intend to
actually parse the symbols, like APL[1]

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APL_(programming_language)>

~~~
pyrotechnick
It's merely a guide to "unicoding".

~~~
richo
What is unicoding? I feel like I should probably know, having read it but I
really have no idea what you mean.

~~~
pyrotechnick
Morpheus: Fortunately, no one can be told what unicoding is. You have to write
it for yourself.

~~~
moreati
Mystery and theatrics are fun, but please stop. If you're goal is to attract
users/developers to this library (cause?) you'll get more response with a with
a clear explanation and description.

~~~
pyrotechnick
*your

~~~
richo
For the love of the FSM please stop.

